# Need advice with choosing a bike please :)



## DrWatts (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello All!

I'm new to roadbikereview but have heard nothing but good things about it. So im hoping to get good information from everyone . I'm currently an overweight rider about 280lbs dropped from 310lbs. I'm very competitive and not lazy what so ever. I love riding on the road. I averaged about 130miles a week at some point but have had so many problems with an injured ankle and also bike issues in the last 2 months that I have been away from it to heal a ligament that I tore.

Well I'm going to buy a new bike. I'm currently riding an old 1980 Schwinn Sport le Tour that I had tuned up to its finest, it rode amazing and felt good on the road, but I literally broke spokes left and right non stop, its put a damp in my work out and annoyed the heck out of me. So of course this is going to be my main concern for buying a new bike. I've heard that the reason I keep breaking spokes because the wheels that go to that bike is just old techonology and new wheels would be able to support me better and thats why I'm here : /.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_cx.htm

This is one of my options, it is a cyclocross bike, but i'm only using it on the road. I was thinking I should get this bike because its heavier duty than a road bike and maybe the wheels will be stronger and I won't have to worry about snapping a spoke every week. But I would rather ride a standard road bike instead but my weight is the concern on if im able to do that.

http://bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/mirage_pro09.htm

I would love to be able to get this bike, but I'm not sure if its compatible with my weight. So thats pretty much my dilema so let me know what you guys think. Thanks again for taking the time to read.


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinking you might be best off buying just a set of of rims specifically designed to take the weight. The rims on that Motobecane probably won't be any stronger than what you are already riding.


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*I'm going to agree with Nealric*



nealric said:


> I'm thinking you might be best off buying just a set of of rims specifically designed to take the weight. The rims on that Motobecane probably won't be any stronger than what you are already riding.
> 
> Your old Schwinn rocks, you will be disappointed in a new bike. Unless you spent from serious cash.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with getting a new bike but it sounds like you mostly need new wheels. I suggest a set of hand made 32 spoke wheels with a mildly aero rim such as Velocity Aerohead. The aero rim shape makes for a stiffer wheel.

Wheels that are not tensioned and stress-releived correctly when built will have loose spokes. Loose spokes break. Most wheels are machine built and few wheelbuilding machines get the spoke tension high enough. 

Breaking spokes is not uncommon- I weigh half what you weigh and I have broken many spokes. But I've been riding for a long time and I ride a lot and ride a lot of steep hills, which is tough on rear wheels.

If you get a complete bike like the BikesDirect ones, budget an extra $100 or so to take the wheels to a good local shop to get them retensioned and retrued. They'll last longer that way. Once you get them, check the spokes periodically and tighten any that go loose. There's directions on the Park Tool web site.

Mail order bikes are ok if you are experience and know how to fit yourself or you just don't care because you're not going to be riding much. But if you are, it would pay to buy our bike from a good LBS and get fitted. It might not cost much (or any) more especially now that it's the slow season and many shops will still have '08 models to get rid of.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

go to your local bike shop and get a bike
keep it local internet stores are great, but they wont keep the bike store in business, and with no local bike shop you will have no one to fix your bike when it breaks


----------



## Rodder07 (Nov 18, 2008)

I think your right on the weight and Cross bike consideration, not just for wheels, but for braking as well.

The bike you have is good bike and investing 500 in wheels would not be a bad option. But the bike you selected in teh Moto, is a good setup. 

If you're comfy on your current bike, you might double check the geometry on this bike. As you lose weight your comfort and fitting will change so keep in mind your flexibility will increase.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

I have two bike direct bikes, they are fine. They are single speeds used for commuting though. I think you'll still be in the same predicament your in now if you go with those bikes. You can get a good set of mavic open pro/ultegra with 32 or even 36 spoke for cheap, just google around. I was a 230 pound body builder at the beginning of the summer, I have mavic open pro/dura ace and they held up fine. I'm 190 now and I'm actually looking for some good race wheels now. 

I'm not saying don't buy a bikesdirect bike, but if you do, save a couple hundred dollars and shop on the INTERNET for some good wheels. I love how people always use the excuse of 

"go to your local bike shop and get a bike
keep it local internet stores are great, but they wont keep the bike store in business, and with no local bike shop you will have no one to fix your bike when it breaks"

everyone acts like bikes are some mysterious thing that only bike shop mechanics can work on. It's called a library where they keep books that teach you how to work on your own crap. I'm a little sour with local bike shops here so I buy strictly online and do my own tune ups and fixes. and no I don't give two craps if they will be in business in the future.


----------



## DrWatts (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks for all the opinons, I wasn't sure if I was able to get new wheels for the schwinn because its not a quick release, but one of my LBS called "procyclery" there is a guy there named Richard who builds wheels, www.prowheelbuilder.com I may just have a conversation with him see if he can make me a set of wheels that will be good for my Schwinn, its just a little intimidating spending 500+ dollars for new wheels on a 30 year old bike lol.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Do both if you want. Get a new bike, and new wheels. Just don't buy a bike right now that you haven't ridden, and that means don't buy anything over the internet.


----------

